# Crash of SunDust



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

The Inquisitions ships are infamous. Their names synonymous with death, destruction, and holy fire. When one is damaged or destroyed, it is imparative as with any technology to recover, or destroy what can be salvaged-for fear Xeno or Chaos filth may pilfer it.

When the Inquisition cruiser SunDust crashed on the remote world of Gelnith far into Ork space, it sent ripples across the Imperium, and their enemies.

The Emperors holy warriors and their Tech Priests were the first to respond to the crash, sending an elite squad of tactical soldiers and two Tech Priests to recover, or permanently retire the damaged cruiser, which was currently in a decaying orbit around the thick jungle planet.

The Orks on nearby dessert worlds Reddrokk and Glasland have also noticed the ships value in scrap and loot, the Warboss DruggaNeth sending his best mekkboys and their Nob escorts to loot the ship.

The Eldar, eager to gather information on their enemies, have send a Witch and Warp Spider to investigate as well, looking to pilfer the ships computers before it is discovered by others.

And of course- Chaos. The dark energy or the warp seems to be piercing the falling cruiser, slowing its descent, and corrupting the members of the Inquisition aboard the vessel, Only the Imperiums strongest minds and wills could resist such temptations.

~~~~~

My first roleplay on here, I like to think Im experienced in WarHammer, but I may get a term or two wrong, so dont hurt me. :biggrin:

Avalible Slots!(Please everyone, dont pile into one faction!)

Space Marines-
Captain: Kai
Scout Master:
Tech Marine:

Orks-
Nob: Grizrat Tufnuts
Mekkboy:
WeirdBoy:

Eldar-
Sorceress:
WarpSpider: Tol'ireen
Warlock:

Chaos-
Lord:
Sorcerer: Vxyum 'The Wicked'
Chaos Space Marine Warrior: Sekel Itamar

Inquisition/Imperial Guard-
Sergent: Jackrum
Inquisitor: Ignus Morkavian
Demolition Expert: Brigford 'Brig' Phonnel

~~~

You can make your own 'Class' for any faction as long as its realistic, I dont want a Chapter Master or a Warboss running to this ship, its not THAT important, or at least not obviously so.

When Ive got at least three factions decently filled, Ill start the Action thread up, please feel free to ask any questions. 

Oh, and It would be silly to only send three soldiers for each faction, there will be grunts and NPC specialists for everyone to control, Ill put them in the profile, and yes, they can die, and yes, they can be reinforced if the chance arises. But you will not be showered with Relays or Warpgates like in DoW.

PM Critiques if you like, I always appreciate reviews.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Charachter Bios:

Name:
Age: (Be realistic, Space Marines live for hundreds of years!)
Position: (Captain, Sorcerer, Etc.)
Appearance: (Description or Picture)
Weapons: (Remember, your a strike team, be realistic)
Powers: (Only for Sorceress, WeirdBoy, Warlock, Et cetera.)
Short History:
Other:

(( Recommendations to Bio welcome through PMs! ))


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

No ones posted? seems like it could be good. That is alot of spaces that need filling so i'll post a character for the chaos sorceror.
Ok, here it is:

*Name:* Sorceror Vxyum 'The Wicked'

*Age:* 188 (he would be older but the eye of terror effects time in a wierd way)

*Position:* Thousand Sons Sorceror

*Apperence: * Vxyum wears old power armour in the colours of his former legion, from it hands a book on runic powers, many ormiments, weapons and a loin cloth. His skin is pale with no hair on his head at all, but this is covered by a typical thousand sons helmet which he hardly ever removes. His staff; _Shadowbringer_, is made of fine metals and star of chaos is on the very top, the eye in it's centre glows red and seems to watch any who look at it. Vxyum is quite a large man, and strong, although he often overuses he great psyhic potential but has not falln prey to a daemon.

*History:* Vxyum was a normal marine during the time of the heresy, he hadn't long completed his training as a scout when Horus and many of the other primarches turned traitor. During the heresy he quickly gained skill and discovered he had alot of psyhic potential but it was after the heresy that he could really exercise his powers. Vxyum escaped the spell of Ahirman and tried to flee from his legion, he was stopped by a sorceror called Yhium, they fought and Vxyum won, claiming his staff for his own. From there he grow in power and lended his services too whoever to promise him the most amount of power and knowledge, now the inquistorial ship has drawn his attention and he will do whatever he can to claim it's secrets. 

*Personality:* Vxyum is a servant of tzeencth, and his only goal in to increase his knowledge and psyhic powers. He often works alone and makes great plans but those who follow him often become involved in his plans, wether they know it or not. He has a nasty, but good sense of humor and although he is not hostile to everything he is still very dangerous.

*Weapons & Equipment*: Force weapon (_Shadowbringer_), Power armour, Bolt pistol, krak & frag grenades

*Psyhic powers:* Doombolt, Bolt of change, Gift of Chaos (and any other he might earn along the way!)


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll probably post one up a bit later, but I've got stuff on at the moment so that could be anything from a few hours to the next few days, depends if I manage to get everything sorted out


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

A note of importance, I'd suggest defining what you want and don't want in the character bio. Make restrictions and guidelines, for example what kind of powers can the "magic users" have, or what kind of weaponry is available. Other more simple things like, where is this all set, what legion or warband are the chaos players part of? 

Also, things like be realistic are not a really good way to define limits because I may thing that me being a resurrected Horus is completely realistic, I guess you get what I mean. Other things like are all the space marines from the same chapter which also works for the chaos boyz. You get my meaning, I'd suggest fleshing it out a tad more.

On another note, Karak, I don't know what Sytheris would say but from my point of view you did not even finish your character, what about the background or short story in other words.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

For some reason i knew you would have some bad things to say about this Komando. Ok, I'll change my character bio a little and the believe the powers you choose from a limited by the codex.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I didn't have any bad things to say, I am just noting facts that would make it hard for me to create a character for this roleplay. You should stop looking for fire where there is none...


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

By 'realistic' I meant dont have A heavy Bolter, Sniper, Power Sword, Power Axe, and terminator armor. 

The legion doesn't much mater to me, Legions have worked together before. 

Can you define what your 'force weapon' is Karak? would clear up what it can do.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Force weapon? well, its a type of power weapon used by psykers that allows them to 'channel' their psyhic powers.

If you like I can explain the psyhic powers aswell, they all come from the chaos space marine codex.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I think he meant what kind of force weapon it is but I may be mistaken.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

*Tol'ireen*

Name: Tol'ireen
Age: 978
Position: Exarch Warp Spider
Appearance:









Weapons: Dual Death spinners. Haywire Grenades. Knives.

Powers: Teleport. I also have the power of being a bad ass. 

Short History: Tol was a civilian for the first two hundred years of his life. Concentrated on contemplation on his craftworld. Worked on the infinity circuit. And when stories of his friend dying got to him he joined the warriors. He later joined the warp spider aspect warriors and over the long duration of his service he has lost his former self. 237 years ago while on a Ork world his Exarch died. He took up the armor and became, Tol'ireen. Now he trains others, leading them on the paths through the warp. to death and glory.

Other: Tol'ireen is a bloodthirsty monster. Other eldar look on him with reverence and fear. He has be known to kill for ignorance inpatients or just sheer rage. (Think Jason Bourne in a warp spider suit)


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

I like the look of this , just wondering, what's the major differences between the factions? I mean like, if you have a space marine in power armour, a guardsman isn't going to stand much of a chance...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Beothor Kai 
Age: 275
Position: Captain
Appearance:







(But painted in Iron Fist Colours)
Weapons: Thunder Hammer and Storm Shield
Short History: Kai is the Fourth Captain, "Master of the Fleet", of the Iron Fist Chapter. He has excelled in ship-to-ship boarding actions and has lead the defence of his _Emperor's Wrath_ spaceship for countless of years, and it has still not fallen to the enemies of the Imperium. His most recent battle saw him face down and destroy a Chaos Champion who had boarded the _Emperor's Wrath_ and managed to reach the bridge. It is said that as soon as the Champion even climbed onto the bridge, Kai was on him and had decapitated him before the Champion could even land a blow on the Fourth Captain.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Interesting.

NOO, no tech priest slot 

Is this going to be a versus thread? Since it very much seems like that and i think some would like to know before they join.

And i want the second power of the warp spider 

Edit: Also, where in the galactic map is this?
I have an interesting tech priest faction if it is in the galactic north west area-isch.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Klomster there is a techmarine slot, it is sort of similiar to a techpriest. plus, i don't think we need anymore factions!

Are people using models for their apprence now?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Karak: Well, the GM did say you could use a picture, and models were the closest thing that I could find.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Name: Cyras Rasek 
Age: 375
Position: Techmarine
Chapter: Iron Fists
Appearance: 










Weapons: Boltgun, Melta Gun
Short History: Cyras has not seen much combat in his days as a warrior of the Adeptus Astartes, as he has for the most part been repairing damaged vehicles and equipment. This does not mean that he would be a incapable combatant. He carries a meltagun for its invaluable ability to bring down anything from malfunctioning doors to burning holes into walls. 


Note: I will not be online next week, and there will be at least two more weeks after that during the summer when I will not be online, due to not having access to the interwebs. Just pointing this out so that you know about it, and if it is an obstacle to the RP itself you should feel free to turn down my character.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Karak: Well, the GM did say you could use a picture, and models were the closest thing that I could find.


Did he?
huh, must have missed it


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Did he?
> huh, must have missed it





Sytheris said:


> Charachter Bios:
> 
> Name:
> Age: (Be realistic, Space Marines live for hundreds of years!)
> ...


There it is.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

See Karak, that's the reason i'm not a techmarine.

The finnish guy already took it...


...................... exactly.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Klomster said:


> The finnish guy already took it...


See? You Swedish guys are always to slow! 

Just fucking with yah.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Espescially since i'm posting that after my question if i can be a techpriest that was before you, and i could before you have chosen to be a eechmarine but i didn't want to.

Although to your favor i misssed the techmarine slot.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Well Hello guys, nice to see everyones interested. Sorry I missed you all, but I had exams to study for.

Let me look through profiles and see what I cant do about getting you all into the lsit or adjust any power balance issues.

Firstly: there HAS to be a techmarine, kinda necessary for pulling info from a ship.

This is a Versus Roleplay yes, but there will be generic NPCs for each side, Scouts, Boyz, Fanatics, et cetera, depending on faction.

Check back soon to see if your profile was accepted or noted for adjustments.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Force weapon? well, its a type of power weapon used by psykers that allows them to 'channel' their psyhic powers.
> 
> If you like I can explain the psyhic powers aswell, they all come from the chaos space marine codex.


'Force Weapon' Is vague my friend. Is is a sword? a Mace? A toothpick? Details please! :3


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

G0DSMACKED said:


> Name: Tol'ireen
> Age: 978
> Position: Exarch Warp Spider
> Appearance:
> ...


Accepted, just dont over use the teleporting to an unfair degree, and dont randomly try to kill other players.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Beothor Kai
> Age: 275
> Position: Captain
> Appearance:
> ...


Accepted, Dont break too much.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Doelago said:


> Name: Cyras Rasek
> Age: 375
> Position: Techmarine
> Chapter: Iron Fists
> ...


I like the character. If you cant make it on though, Ill have to accept someone else, please feel free to come back with another profile though!


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

*Checking avaviable slots*

Noticed that the orks didn't have a warboss.
Either you think nobs are really powerful, have read the WAAAGH roleplay witch i attend or you should perhaps give them a boss?

Have to have a techmarine ey?
Well a priest could fill the same role, but i respect your choice.

Let's see if i want to be anything....

Witchhunter is cool, bringing the orkiness to other places would be fun (would have a hard time bringing the mind-set away from the waagh thread though) space marine meh.

I did have a cool inq stormtrooper i did for another campaign.....

I will consider my options, and you will know when i have made up my mind.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Sytheris said:


> If you cant make it on though, Ill have to accept someone else, please feel free to come back with another profile though!


Ca. 3 weeks, as I said, thats what I will miss, and if it is an obstacle it will be all fine with me.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Sytheris said:


> 'Force Weapon' Is vague my friend. Is is a sword? a Mace? A toothpick? Details please! :3


Read apperence, i included to apperence of the force weapon there...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Klomster said:


> *Checking avaviable slots*
> 
> Noticed that the orks didn't have a warboss.
> Either you think nobs are really powerful, have read the WAAAGH roleplay witch i attend or you should perhaps give them a boss?
> ...


Have a go Klomster, I'm interested in seeing what you'd come up with.

You could even join chaos for a bit! (this is when voices start whispering in your head) an Iron Warriors lord could be good.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

An Iron Warriors Lord might be a bit hard seeing as they're all lead by Warsmiths... .


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I did come up with a cool witch hunter today, and i do have the stormie.

Although i am the gm of another game, and in one more.
Perhaps i'm getting above my ears...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> An Iron Warriors Lord might be a bit hard seeing as they're all lead by Warsmiths... .


He's not a chaos player, if I start on warsmiths he might explode.

lol


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, if you can pitch a realistic role switch, or want to make your own, feel free. Anyone on the 'inquisition' would be either on Space Marine or Chaos side, having been converted or still loyal.

I didnt put a warboss in the Ork side because it seemed a bit OP, and you can send your leader out on every mission, not even the orks are that foolish, most of the time anyway. I think. Mabie. Anyway, Nobs can be pretty tough at times, so dont underestimate them!


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Name: Veteran Sergeant Brigford 'Brig' Phonnel

Age: 38 (still not so sure about this)

Position: Demolition Expert

Appearance: Brig is a short man, barely reaching the chins of his senior officers. However, his physique has led to many a man underestimating his capabilities, and many broken bones following a jive at his height. Brig has close cropped dark hair, purely for practical purposes rather than anything else, he keep his face clean shaven for the same reason, although their usually isn't time when out in the field.

Weapons: I'm not so sure what a demolition expert would have, so this bit is just a hit and miss: Grenade Launcher (sooo overpowered, but I'm not so sure what else, any ideas?), standard equipment, a pack of grenades, heavy satchel charges and mines. Also a las-pistol in case of a more close engagement. 

Powers: N/A

Short History: Brig was an orphan before he past his first year, quickly being forced to live off the streets and being dragged in by one of the many underworld gangs that lay claim to the putrid undergrowth of his hiveworld, the name of which he has already forgotten. Brig quickly learnt how to handle a weapon and survive on his own for long periods of a time, often in hostile territories. When the Imperial Guard pursued a forced recruitment and conscription campaign on the world, Brig found himself being dragged off-world at the age of fourteen, and seeing his first real combat at sixteen as he set off to fight for the Imperium and Emperor, his mind idealistic and fresh. He was in a fringe system which began to bear the brunt of the Tau Empire's third sphere expansion. With the regiment's heavy weapons based on vehicles that were being massacared by the Xenos' railgun weapons, there was a desperate need for anti-tank and heavy weaponry teams. Brig was one raw recruit hastily given basic demolition training, barely enough to learn which end a claymore faces to the enemy, before being sent out to support the troops in the field.

As the war dragged on, Brig found and lost friends on the battlefield, and his experience and expertise grew, soon his skill at the hilt of the rifle and his booby traps became well known amongst his compatriots, with more than one of his well hidden explosives delaying a Tau convoy long enough for a hasty retreat. But then the regiment was deployed into hell. The bloodied fields and unending nightmares of Armageddon greeted his regiment, and they entered a war so radically different from the fluid battles of the East, the orks' constant brutal and bloodlust fueled combat so different to the systematic tactics of the Tau. Within a month the regiment was in tatters, reduced to a size that it was incapable of opperating as an effective unit and disbanded, it's members incorporated into one of the ever growing numbers of 'patch' regiments. Soldiers bound together not by their home system, but through the experience of being one of the few survivors of a rout, or decimation of a force. The result were groups of battle-hardened soldiers that melded together completely different aspects of war, generally ending in an officer's nightmare and a total liability, or a stroke of military genius.

And so the war raged on, with tactics having to adjust and battles both won and lost. Brig had lost his regiment at the age of eighteen, and the world of Armageddon had claimed most of the next ten years of his life, although 'R&R' trips generally involved deployments to more quiet fronts such as the now diminishing third sphere expansion. It was here on one of these missions that Brig's squad drew the attention of the inquisition during a run in with the ruinous forces of chaos, the details of which are heavily classified, but what is known is that he was forced to survive for long periods on his own, with almost no support, rumours abound that command though him even dead, but despite this he took it upon himself to launch covert missions from his trapped position behind enemy lines, sabotaging enemy supplies and vulnerable convoys before they even engaged the Inquisition forces. Although the aftermath of the secretive mission is apparent, with a world deemed in need of an exterminatus and Brig returning with all the emotional baggage involved and sleepless nights.

Notes: Not so sure how the weapons portion is meant to be, and I don't actaully know an awful lot about the guard and inquisition, but the idea of a normal soldier (well, human at least) is something i haven't actually done yet, so..yeah. 

Edit: I sorta realised I didn't explain my guy's personality AT ALL, so brief rundown:
-He's sort of against total authority due to having seen the horrors of war, hating desk jockeys but respecting commanders who lead well and fairly. 
-He is an experienced soldier who has seen many tragedies and events that haunts him in his sleep, despite his young age, but he attempts to cover them well, trying to not look to the past.
-He opens up to friends but is very mistrusting of outsiders, having gotten used to life in the field where being sighted by anyone can expose oneself to danger and possible death, although he is incredibly loyal to those who he trusts, there is essentially either 'brothers' or 'foes' to him, with merely 'suspicious' in between, either total trust or hardly any at all.

Edit: Changing to a Demolition man  though busy with hwork so can't change history quite yet...

Edit: k fixed up history.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

wow Yru0, I seem to have really liked reading that bio...

I will look forward to corrupting his soul or turning him into a spawn!


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Yru0 said:


> Name: Veteran Sergeant Brigford 'Brig' Phonnel
> 
> Age: 28
> 
> ...


(( two things: His age, hes twenty eight, and is a master scout who has seen many wars and battles? let me add a Zero there and that will be set. xD

Second, While Ships tend to be farely large, especially Inquisition Battleships, you ARE heading for indoor combat, a sniper may not be the best choice as a primary weapon. Up to you though, and No long-las for primary, secondary is fine as a las pistol. You may want to add some powers as being cloaking, but again, thats up to you. Otherwise, accepted.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Name: Grizrat Tufnuts
Age: 40
Position: Nob
Appearance:









Weapons: Twin-linked shoota, Power Klaw, bosspole, ammo runt, 

Powers: Krumpin' 'eads for Gork and Mork

Short History: Grizrat Tufnuts, called Griz by his Boyz, is the toughest, meanest Ork in all the known space, at least that’s what he says when the Warboss isn’t around. Quickly attaining Nob status after he “accidentally” ran over his former leader in a freak Trukk accident, Grizrat has his eyes set on being a full blown Warboss someday. Brutal in combat, he prefers to get good and stuck in with the Boyz, always at the heart of any melee. Many an Eldar and Space Marine have met their end as he gleefully sheared them in twain with his trusty Power Klaw, lovingly called “Maimfist”. Having lost his left hand in a bet, which he won I might add, to see who could hold onto a stikkbomb longer, the resident painboy obliged Griz’s request to have the power klaw surgically attached to his stump of an arm, paid for in full with the teeth he had just won. 


Other: When charging into melee, it has been reported by survivors that his warcry is, and I quote; “Left hand, strong hand!”


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Name: Jackrum

Age: Around mid 60s

Position: Sergeant

Appearance: Jackrum is a beast of a man, 6'5 and heavy with it. Despite a powerfully muscled body much of it is hidden beneath layers of fat and people often take him for an overweight, too old, retired soldier. His face is seemingly perpetually covered in half-shaved bristles and hard, cunning eyes stare out. His uniform is always perfectly presented on parade but adapted somewhat in combat for optimum efficiency, 45 years of war lend a man a certain level of experience.

Weapons: Lasgun, Bayonet, grenades

Short History: Jackrum has been soldiering for so long even he can't remember how long it has been. He is the only surviving member of his old regiment, having been transferred from there to the next from his homeworld, Nerrakeen, then the next. Finally, he was transferred to one he had no relation to, and on his way between regiments he has made a lot of friends, allowing him to remain in the military long after he should have been discharged, always one step ahead of the discharge papers. As a sergeant from a regiment where the nobility are traditionally commisioned officers he has mastered the art of the sergeant, subtly manipulating foolish men into the right choice, particularly the right choice for him. He is usually assigned to rookie units, the place where he is most at home, where he can pass on his decades of experience and hopefully, produce real soldiers, "not these girls they seem to be recruiting."

Other: Jackrum makes it his business to know at least a few choice secrets about his commanding officers, giving him leverage in matters important to him. This he has never regretted as it has always payed off, and always will.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Therizza said:


> Name: Grizrat Tufnuts
> Age: 40
> Position: Nob
> Appearance:
> ...


Accepted. Lead ya boyz well Nob.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Jackinator said:


> Name: Jackrum
> 
> Age: Around mid 60s
> 
> ...


Looks good, but need to confirm, you mean the Inquisition Sargent right? xD


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Update: The Space marine Sargent has been replaced with a Scout Master slot

And the Inquisition Scout master slot has been replaced with a Demolition Expert.

Any rechomendations/critiques, Id love to hear em.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Gonna see how this one works out, play things out as the chaos marine veteran.

*Name:* Sekel Itamar

*Age:* 10233

*Appearence:* Lean and angular, Sekel has white shoulder length hair framing a sharp face with purple eyes and pale skin. His armour still bears some resemblance of the Crusader pattern that it once was, the pouldron and gauntlet of the left arm bearing the armoured studs of Heresy pattern armour. Since the time of the start of the eternal war, Sekel's armour has long since been warped by chaos and he rewarded by the lord of pain; the double headed eagle granted as an honour to his former legion now lay a twisted mockery for all to see. A purple and gold augmatic arm makes up Sekel's right side from the elbow down, bearing the colours of old where the rest has been corrupted to jet black and flecks of gold.

*Personality:* Proud and arrogant, Sekel likes to toy with others, taking pleasure from their displeasure, anger, pain, and suffering.

*Background:* Once a noble brother of the Emperor's Children, Sekel sided with his lord Fulgrim and the warmaster Horus during the great Heresy. During the great final battle, Sekel and his former brothers of the Emperor's Children descended on the innocents while the Iron Warriors tore the walls of the palace asunder; even going as far as taking battle to the White Scars as they made their stand to deny the Warmaster's forces the spaceport.

With the death of Horus, Sekel fell back from Terra like so many others, turning to the great eye and making his vow that would see him return to take part in the Eternal War for all of time. Sekel and those of the legion fought bitter battles against the bloodthirsty mongrels of the World Eaters as both legions fell to their respective gods. Sekel, in one particular ancient battle, lost his arm to a World Eater champion by the name of Kazimir, who would be forever burned into his mind. Centuries later, long after the great Betrayer led to the destruction of his own legion at Skalanthrax and the Emperor's Children had been decimated, Sekel fought against Kazimir, running his blade through the berzerkers heart where the blade remains even still. What event fore-stalled Sekel from finishing Kazimir has been lost to a lifetime of pain and pleasure, to the point where even which event occurred first has become distorted.

Since the time of the final battle, Sekel fought with his brothers, bearing witness to the mighty daemon primarch Fulgrim slaying the weakling Ultramarine primarch. But when his own lord abandoned the legion for the pleasure world and he lost his arm, Sekel was driven to obsession, going so far as to slay the sergeant champion who he had followed for countless millenia. Sekel was cast from the legion, swearing to take his place at the side of his lords on the planet of eternal pleasures and slaughter all who stood against him.


*Weapons:* Sekel wields a rapier infused with the essence of the daemon _Kvii'Ze_ (not a daemon weapon like the bloodfeeder and the likes of that), his ancient bolter _Excquisite_, a flaying knife taken from the desecrated corpse of a Flesh Tearer, bolt pistol _Lament_.

*Equipment:* Frag and krak grenades, Sekel carries both in pouches of human flesh; one the face of a White Scar sergeant taken in the final battle, the other a World Eater taken when Sekel last fought against Kazimir.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Somewhere, amid a blood soaked battlefield, a bronze-etched champion of slaughter pauses to sniff the air, 'I taste weakness...'

A crimson stained faceplate tips upwards towards the distant stars, hiding a blood-flecked sneer as he chuckles darkly to the wind, 'Ah, I should have known... it is only you Peacock.'


Now I want drag him out of the Eye, hose the worst of the gore off, and make sure that Sekel has someone to keep him company... Khorne take your skull for that!! *shakes her fist at Reever*:spiteful:


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Sytheris said:


> Looks good, but need to confirm, you mean the Inquisition Sargent right? xD


I thought that the Sergeant was Imperial Guard?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Sytheris said:


> I didnt put a warboss in the Ork side because it seemed a bit OP, and you can send your leader out on every mission, not even the orks are that foolish, most of the time anyway. I think. Mabie. Anyway, Nobs can be pretty tough at times, so dont underestimate them!


Have you even seen what we do in the waaagh rpg?

It's far from underpowered  And we are just nobs.

Ok, seems fair i guess, nobs beeing real badass.

Although with that argument, why does the other sides have sorcerers, inquisitors and captains?

I'm not saying you should remove them.

Hmmm, someone nicked the trooper slot.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Klomster said:


> Have you even seen what we do in the waaagh rpg?
> 
> It's far from underpowered  And we are just nobs.
> 
> ...


for the record, meant you 'cant; send your leader out every mission, hope that was clear. xD

I see your point, but I will argue, Warbossses are BIG. Not too easy to fight in close quarters on a star ship.  Besides, gives the Nob a chance to shine. Lol.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Jackinator said:


> I thought that the Sergeant was Imperial Guard?


When I asked that there was also one for the Space marines, I adjusted it.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

darkreever said:


> Gonna see how this one works out, play things out as the chaos marine veteran.
> 
> *Name:* Sekel Itamar
> 
> ...


Damn, hes old.. over the Hill? xD Im thinking its good, especially the back story, but hes got one too many weapons, unless the flayers only going to be used in non-combat scene.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Sytheris said:


> Damn, hes old.. over the Hill? xD


Like many marines of the renegade chapters and traitor legions, Sekel isn't actually that old. In truth, with the distortion of time that comes from the warp, he might very well be less than a thousand. However, he fought during the great crusade, the Heresy, and set foot on Terra during the siege. So because he took part in events ten thousand years ago, thats how he is considered. (He's not 10233, but Imperials don't stop to find out his actual age now do they?)



Sytheris said:


> Im thinking its good, especially the back story, but hes got one too many weapons, unless the flayers only going to be used in non-combat scene.


He has a bolter, bolt pistol, close combat weapon, and knife. The knife, as is the case for many marines, is a form of tool or backup weapon. Assuming Sekel lost his blade and his guns, he would fall back to the knife; but if you do want it gone then that is fine, it was a last minute addition anyway.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Sytheris said:


> Update: The Space marine Sargent has been replaced with a Scout Master slot
> 
> And the Inquisition Scout master slot has been replaced with a Demolition Expert.
> 
> Any rechomendations/critiques, Id love to hear em.


Sorry, question: Where does that leave me? Cause my character's sort of written out as a guardsman, so do I just change him to a demo expert? Or is he a Space Marin?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I did the age of my Character from his perspective, its been 188 years for him...but the gods only know how long for everyone else.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Yru0 said:


> Sorry, question: Where does that leave me? Cause my character's sort of written out as a guardsman, so do I just change him to a demo expert? Or is he a Space Marin?


Either or, its up to you.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

darkreever said:


> Like many marines of the renegade chapters and traitor legions, Sekel isn't actually that old. In truth, with the distortion of time that comes from the warp, he might very well be less than a thousand. However, he fought during the great crusade, the Heresy, and set foot on Terra during the siege. So because he took part in events ten thousand years ago, thats how he is considered. (He's not 10233, but Imperials don't stop to find out his actual age now do they?)
> 
> 
> He has a bolter, bolt pistol, close combat weapon, and knife. The knife, as is the case for many marines, is a form of tool or backup weapon. Assuming Sekel lost his blade and his guns, he would fall back to the knife; but if you do want it gone then that is fine, it was a last minute addition anyway.


Sounds perfect, and I was just teasing man, no worries about age 

Ill add you to the list.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd say Yru0 should be able to choose between scout master or demo expert. (Or be both, they are up against orks space marines and warp monsters for goodness sake )


As for the RP.
I came up with a real awesome inquisitor, bitter curius and expect nothing except fanatical faith from his subordinates, unless they prove useful.

But i don't think i want to play with so many different characters in a vs thread, so sorry, i down't think this is for me.

Cry if you feel i should have joined or something


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Boohoohoo. =P

Can't handle the heat?

Heh. Feel free to join later if you like.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Ill start up the action thread once most factions have two+ members. Wanna give them a chance to interact. =P


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

K, so I changed to Demo expert, but I'm a bit confused about weapons  I chose a grenade launcher, but I think that's a bit overpowered, but I find a stock lasgun a bit weak considering...any help?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Bolter, underslung grenade launcher, a grenade launcher (one-shot, m79 style).

Or the actual grenade launcher.

Seeing how you are going to fight space marines, you're gonna need a launcher.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks like there's a slot open for an inquisitor, so I'll go ahead and put in a character.

Name: Ignus Morkavian.
Age: 43
Appearance: The first thing one might notice about Ignus is his bright-red hair, which is tied back into a ponytail. The second thing, which one would definitely notice, is the intense stare coming from his angular face. Ignus has the look of someone who does nothing half-heartedly. His clothing is usually black, in contrast to his rather pale skin.
Background: Ignus was first put into the Schola Progenium when his father gave his life in the crusade against Chaos. He was a minor general in the scheme of things, but his last actions held the line just long enough to give the cavalry, the Space Marines, enough time to arrive and purge the infected sectors. 

While in the school, Ignus wasn't considered to be a very good student. It wasn't that he lacked faith, but more that he doubted his own skills. How could her ever live up to the legacy left by his father? Fortunately for him, he fell under the tutelage of a new instructor, who instilled in him the confidence to succeed. Soon, he learned a new type of emotion, a seething hatred for the heretics who killed his father.

Eventually he got his chance, when he was adopted by the Inquisitor Garrys at the age of 19. While Ignus never was the fastest, the smartest, or the strongest of novitiates, he gained a reputation as the most determined. If there was heresy afoot, he would not rest until it was eradicated. This determination only grew when Garrys died 5 years later. After this Ignus changed hands several times, finally attaining the rank of Inquisitor after eradicating a cult of Nurgle that had appeared in Segmentum capital.

Now, his burning hatred will see if it has met a match on board the SunDust. 

Weapons: A well-crafted sword that belonged to Garrys before he died, and an Bolt Pistol. 

Other Equipment: Various tools of the trade, including an auspex and other such things. (Unsure what to put here.)

So, whaddya think?


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

So as a Warp spider, am i solo? or am i leading a squad? is each faction really only sending 3 people total to salvage an entire ship?


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

GM said there would be npcs and such within each faction I believe.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Yru0 said:


> K, so I changed to Demo expert, but I'm a bit confused about weapons  I chose a grenade launcher, but I think that's a bit overpowered, but I find a stock lasgun a bit weak considering...any help?


I was thing the Demo Expert to be, in essence, a 'accessory expert' with either a shotgun and grenade launcher, or a bolter with an attachment or something, with demo charges, mines, et cetera. Space Marines, Orks, and Eldar have Tech, IG need it too. xD


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

G0DSMACKED said:


> So as a Warp spider, am i solo? or am i leading a squad? is each faction really only sending 3 people total to salvage an entire ship?


So you can have some warp spider squads in your retinue, but every faction intended this mission to be a snatch and grab, either or Tech, Information, destroying the ship, et cetera,. full scale combat was hoped to be avoided.

so you get units, but not too many.  Be realistic.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Masked Jackal said:


> Looks like there's a slot open for an inquisitor, so I'll go ahead and put in a character.
> 
> Name: Ignus Morkavian.
> Age: 43
> ...


I like the story, but an Inquisitor with No powers? May want to rethink that Bro. xD Purgatus and Warp Fire are pretty much all they have, carapice armor and charging into glorious combat with a sword against ork nobs will doubtfully end well.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Remember that not every inquisitor is a psyker, some absolutely abhor them. And not every inquisitor goes around toting power armour and can charge into the biggest of baddies; there are a few who are vastly more subtle than that.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

True.. Fair enough. but still, He seems exceptionally under powered. He needs some acessorys or skills or something.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

If your character has the classic witch hunter attire, he should totally get the power.

"Aura of awesome" Where simple men would die in droves, bullets and blows seem to futile to harm this character.
Only the most powerful of opponets have any chance of hitting the character.

Yeah, not that serious, but still 

You don't have a stake crossbow?

Plus, he's an inquisitor. He can almost go over to the marines and say ,you are now under my control. And the only reason they would not follow is the reason they are marines.

It's pretty badass.

Plus an inquisitor of his type is often very intelligent, or smart.
Figuring out solutions to problems others cannot even comprehend.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Sytheris said:


> True.. Fair enough. but still, He seems exceptionally under powered. He needs some acessorys or skills or something.


Is a retinue considered accessories? I was going to come up with some retinue members for him.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Masked Jackal said:


> Is a retinue considered accessories? I was going to come up with some retinue members for him.


I didnt intend them to be. But if you want to have more powerful retinue/more numerous members in exchange for powers, thats fine.

But yeah, you need a Crossbow man.  mind if I saw the bolt pistol for it?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Sytheris said:


> I didnt intend them to be. But if you want to have more powerful retinue/more numerous members in exchange for powers, thats fine.
> 
> But yeah, you need a Crossbow man.  mind if I saw the bolt pistol for it?


Not all inquisitors actually have a crossbow, only ordo hereticus inquisitors seem to take it anyway.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Not all inquisitors actually have a crossbow, only ordo hereticus inquisitors seem to take it anyway.


Heh, the crossbow pistol does seem cool. Perhaps as a secondary weapon that he keeps in his cabin. XD


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

The Inquisition is Full. We need one more Ork, Eldar and Space marine to be in a good starting position. I can just skip to start now and have NPCs for additional units If you all want, or make a character myself.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Sytheris said:


> Inquisition/Imperial Guard-
> Sergent: Jackrum
> Inquisitor: Ignus Morkavian
> Demolition Expert: Cyras


Umm, I no this is gonna sound like I'm taking the micky and all...but the charrie's name is 'Brig', can change it though k:


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Yru0 said:


> Umm, I no this is gonna sound like I'm taking the micky and all...but the charrie's name is 'Brig', can change it though k:


My bad, that was another character. xD -facepalm- Fixed.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Okay, Ill be starting the Action thread soon. I want to drop the Eldar and/or the Orks, and move them to the Space Marines so they have two players. Unless we get another person for each faction in a day or so. You can make two characters if you want, but be capable of playing them. :3

If theres still a gap, Ill make a character before I start the Action Thread.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I would very much advise against having players take on two characters. It is often enough of a challenge for one person to play the role of one character, let alone having to split things between two characters.

Also, am I reading that right and your dropping groups and now want players to remake characters?

And finally, your the GM, you shouldn't be making characters to fill in slots, just NPC's to lead or further the story. (I mean how can you, the GM, remain fair and objective and not have your character show off?)


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Im aware. But your looking at things from an Ideal viewpoint, where we have enough people to fill every slot and get the RP going. As is, we do not. I can handle one charachter and keep them abject to the story, and still make NPCs to run things, and while multi-charing can be difficult, I think its fine if people volunteer. If I dont get the RP going soon, its not going to get going at all. :/

Unless you all wanna recruit people you know, I dont see any other fixes besides starting undermanned, which I feel is worse then having people Multi-Char.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I would be happy to join. I was um-ing and ur-ing and seeing as you are in need of players and one of my other RP's should be ending soon (the GM said so, not me saying I hope it ends, just to clarify.) so I have space. Also, starting undermanned isn't always a bad thing. I wouldn't worry about the number of players, I would worry about the quality of posts they can produce. And from the look of it, you should have that many problems.

Would your prefer I took the Sorceress (although, aren't they called Farseers?) or the Chaos Lord? Those were the two I would prefer.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

I was seeing Sorceress as a broader term then Farseer, that can be a bit limiting. :3

Both are available though, feel free to make a Bio!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I know both are available. I was meaning, since the Eldar have less players, would you prefer I play the Farseer?


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

I was also considering tossing up a character, but had a few questions-

Are the chaos space marines all from the same warband or can they be on their own factions?

Are you only allowing a Lord or can they be a normal marine?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Seeing as Euphrati seems interested in being the Chaos Lord, I'll throw up a character sheet for the Sorceress (a.k.a. a Farseer).

Name: Farseer Talkisa I'dralt

Age: 6045

Position: Sorceress (Farseer)

Appearance: His armour is typical of that of the Farseers of Ulthwé, bone and black. His actual appearance is that of what could be akin-ed to the features of a young Monkeigh male, his skin a tanned olive colour, his limbs strong, and his brow firm with the pressure of knowing the future. However, his eyes tell of the depth of his age. The speak of ages past, and terrible futures. 

Weapons: Singing spear, Shuriken pistol.

Equipment: Runes of Warding, Runes of Witnessing, Ghost Helm, Spirit Stones.

Powers: Doom, Guide, Mind War

Background: An Eldar child of an Autarch and a Spiritseer, so of course a leader and powerful psyker by the nature of his birth. Originally traveled the Path of the Warrior, and became part of the Warp Spider and Swooping Hawk temples. He excelled through these ranks, but refused to become lost to the path. However, his psychic abilities were where his true talents lied, and so eventually became drawn to the Path of the Seer. It is rumoured that he was taught in part by Eldrad Ulthran. Whether or not this is true, it is undeniable that Talkisa has potent psychic powers, which he uses to deadly effect. He is now totally lost to the Path of the Seer, believing that with enough studying and certain spell or wards he can return the Eldar to their former glory.

Hope you like it!


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Actually, i'm not interested in being a Lord- hence my question.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Well I would prefer a lord.. The basic Marine slot has been filled. You could do a less beefed commander, or make a specilised marine and have the Sorcerer lead them if you really want to.

And no, they dont have to be from the same warband, just have to work together. 

Deus, do my one favor, and give a brief explanation of what each tome does. xD


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Sytheris said:


> Well I would prefer a lord.. The basic Marine slot has been filled. You could do a less beefed commander, or make a specilised marine and have the Sorcerer lead them if you really want to.


Basic marine, I hope you don't try to force me to play Sekel as a mere basic chaos marine that you might find in the table-top game (when compared to a lord.) You know, because he kinda is a veteran champion. 

I mean not as powerful as a lord, but certainly no mere push-over.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Sytheris said:


> Well I would prefer a lord.. The basic Marine slot has been filled. You could do a less beefed commander, or make a specilised marine and have the Sorcerer lead them if you really want to.
> 
> And no, they dont have to be from the same warband, just have to work together.


Ah, well you see there in lies the problem- Kazimir would not be _working_ with Sekel... he would be _*hunting *_him :spiteful: and I doubt Sekel would stand to be led by his arch-nemisis. 

The character is the World Eater that took Sekel's arm so many hundreds of years ago after the Peacock broke the tip of his pretty sword off in Kazimir's secondary heart. He would be tracking down his old rival to finish the job he started with the popinjay's arm and finally catch up to him in the storyline.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

No no Reever, your still a badass. xD

And sorry, No internal conflicts in factions that would cause physical infighting. Change it or recreate it. 

First made bio gets priority, so the later made one would need to be changed to deleted if there was a conflict.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Well thats why we would be led by a sorcerer then, keep the two of us from fighting/killing each other.:grin:

Can't really force Euphrati to alter/recreate the character to prevent the hatred they both feel, because its also in my character sheet. So forcing the change on one character forces a complete recreation of both characters; and at that point we might as well not even bother with them.


On another hand, internal conflict of a group is part of interaction and character development. To force players to completely disregard it is to deny a part of role playing; especially in this case. These are, after all, two chaos champions who utterly hate each other fighting under the banner of someone else, who just happened (or intentionally) got hold of both of them.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Sytheris said:


> No no Reever, your still a badass. xD
> 
> And sorry, No internal conflicts in factions that would cause physical infighting. Change it or recreate it.
> 
> First made bio gets priority, so the later made one would need to be changed to deleted if there was a conflict.


You are joking right? Internal conflict is a wonderful tool in roleplaying to explore a character's personality and the group's dynamics. To say 'no, you must play nice and always get along' to a group of chaos marines is beyond even the _Suspension of Disbelief_ that goes with rpg's in general.

Secondly- the characters were actually made at the same time with intertwining bios. That is the point of them. You are also talking about two veteran roleplayers who are fully able to handle themselves within the bounds of a storyline.

I would not be against having the characters in the same group led by a Sorcerer who has somehow aquired oaths of service from both of them- but be prepared for them to bicker and taunt each other like the two arch-rivals they are.

I'll leave it to you to decide as I have not posted the character yet.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

I'd just like to throw my vote in with Euphrati and Reever. Chaos is, well, chaotic. You can't expect them to be getting along nice. Hell, even the good guys don't!


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

I dont mind internal conflict. its great, but you two cant be killing each other when gotta focus on killing everyone else. xD

at least first, if the conflict is not so bad/or can be mediated so that your not openly butchering eachother, then I dont mind.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Just wondering, is this RP still going anywhere? Just wondering if I should commit to another one if this one's gonna pop up and I'll have to over-extend myself (and by claimed by the ruinous powers of chaos, but meh  )?


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey can I still possibly join this RP as a Vet Sergeant Space Marine?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

When is the action going to go up btw?


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

If you guys still want it, Ill put it up, otherwise Ive had too much drama lately Irl.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I want it! give it to me!


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

*Dear Mods, I hereby request on behalf of the Heresy population, a 'drooling' smiley in order to properly represent our feeling in these situations.

-Yru0 *insert smiley here*


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Name: Julius Darok
Age: 243
Position: Tech Marine
Appearance: (Description or Picture)
Weapons: Customized Heavy Bolter, Made for mobility, but sacrifices accuracy for lighter weight. Bolt Pistol for Extreme CQB
Powers: Reading Heat Signatures, and hacking electronics. 
Short History: Julious once served on the SunDust during an unnamed, short lived crusade into a now long forgotten sector. He transferred off when she ship was retired to sector patrols until it was needed again, now hes going back to destroy the ship he had helped destroy others, some small irony there.
Other: Blind in his left eye, he makes up fir it with scanners directly attached into his helmet, which can not come off. 

(( I need either the Eldar to go Ork, or the Ork to Go Eldar so that everyone has a Buddy to run with, Im making a Space marine myself for this purpose. ))


----------

